

Bitbucket is down - castis
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues

======
amitdugar
This is a more useful link to see what's happen(ing/ed) :
[http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/)

------
lewispb
'Major outage' according to their status page:

[http://status.bitbucket.org/#day](http://status.bitbucket.org/#day)

------
manish_gill
[http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/)

Major Outage Apparently.

------
gerty
They seem to be down quite regularly recently. Some deeper underlying issue,
I'd say.

------
manishkungwani
Nothing on the page right now .. Seems up ..

------
kylemclaren
Just as I wanted to commit a private repo :(

